# What To Wear In Driving classes?



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jan 2, 2015)

I show Youth 4H and next year hopefully a couple local AMHR shows. What do I wear for driving classes? Im breaking my horse out, not sure if he is a Country Pleasure prospect, Western, or Pleasure. Ill have to see once he starts driving under cart. So, what do Youth wear for all of those driving classes since Im not sure which one my horse will show in yet? Id like a universal outfit for 4H and AMHR, but I can buy two. Also, can I use an EE (Easy Entry) cart at a AMHR show or would I be laughed at?LOL. Only local, I would definitely not use one at Nationals. Im not that dumb! Thanks ?. Im new to driving so bear with me.

Also, for driving at home, Im probably going to use breeching. My cart has holdback straps ( I think thats what they call them, its those straps that you put on the shafts and hook to the breeching), where do the holdback straps clip to? And how do I put the breeching on? Anybody have a good online videos on harnessing up and hooking up to the cart? Thanks again LOL.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jan 8, 2015)

Bump?


----------



## Barefootin (Jan 8, 2015)

My daughter shows her mare in the Western Country Pleasure classes. She worn a rail shirt and jeans. Nobody changed outfits for the driving classes so one outfit for all day(Halter, Hunters, Driving, etc)


----------



## Al B (Jan 8, 2015)

Straight Western is always acceptable. Those things on the shafts are called Footmans Loops. If you don't have them on your cart shafts the breeching probably won't work very well. The straps are called hold back or breeching straps. There is a proper way to attach the breeching straps to the footmans loops and shafts but most of the time its just common sense working with what you have and making it fit.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay thank you guys.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2015)

I wore a lace top under a suit jacket. Black skirt or black slacks and black shoes. I was complimented on my outfit. This was for Pleasure driving class. For headwear, I had a handband with feathers; quirky but it looked dressy. Can't find the photo. I think some sparkle is nice.

Not sure why you haven't had more responses. There are lots of show photos to look through on the forum, however.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 12, 2015)

for the local shows I have seen the easy entry carts used, there is no rule that says you cant use them. I currently have a blue easy entry cart but I am getting ready to have it painted black and pin striped for this show season coming up since I will be using it to show in.

As far as attire, I have seen people wear what they used in the halter classes but you want something that will compliment the horse as well.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I was looking at professional photos from the Area 1 AMHR show from 2014 and saw a number of easy entry carts. And wearing a helmet is ALWAYS appropriate, and what I always wear, usually with a jacket or rail shirt and black pants.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 14, 2015)

targetsmom said:


> I was looking at professional photos from the Area 1 AMHR show from 2014 and saw a number of easy entry carts. And wearing a helmet is ALWAYS appropriate, and what I always wear, usually with a jacket or rail shirt and black pants.


You are correct there was numerous easy entry carts at the AMHR show last year thats why I decided to spruce up mine and go with it.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, I know EE carts can be used at AMHR local shows, but I rrarely see them at Nationals.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 15, 2015)

Yankee Doodle Dandy said:


> Yes, I know EE carts can be used at AMHR local shows, but I rrarely see them at Nationals.


If you do nationals or worlds you want a show cart definitely. At least from when I watched the shows online I didnt see any EE carts with the adult classes, not sure about the youth classes though.


----------



## Yankee Doodle Dandy (Jan 21, 2015)

MiniNHF said:


> If you do nationals or worlds you want a show cart definitely. At least from when I watched the shows online I didnt see any EE carts with the adult classes, not sure about the youth classes though.


The only time I saw an EE cart at worlds, was in a Country Pleasure Youth class. She was the only one who had one, and I didn't see any body else through out the show with one. Her horse was nice, but I was looking at Casey McBride proofs from an older show, I think 2011 Nationals, so I don't know how she placed. She did not get reserve or grand, though.


----------

